# comin to the call



## ambush (Feb 20, 2011)

flextone product's . what do you guy's think ? the echo hd sounds like alot for the money but reveiws on it seem mixed . either work perfect or dont work at all . I have cass creek and I am really happy . so far its the only one that has not failed me or had to be sent back . primos and foxpro .. thank's:elk:


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a FoxPro Fury and its a lot of money but I never had to send it back.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I bet money foxpro has the best customer service on the planet.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

X2 or 3 or 20 !

I have to agree fox pro guys bend over backwards and tell you thank you.


----------



## ambush (Feb 20, 2011)

that's agiven but what doe's anyone think of the flextone product ?







thank's


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't know of anyone that has one. But if they are a good call that will change soon.

I would try one, it looks like a decent unit. They definitly need to get a few out there for people to see and hear.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I too have none and do not know anyone who does. So I agree with Don, if they are good and work well guys will start buying them and you hear about it. Thier price is good that is for sure...but price is not every thing. I can buy a lawn mower for 120.00 or 8,000 sure the cheaper one will work but I promise you it cannot do what the higher price one will. With that said there are things that I can do with the cheaper one also that the more expensive one cannot.

I reviewed what I saw online and it looks like a good unit. If you have the chance compare them side by side to each other. Most companies offer a 30 day return. Buy the one you really want and the echo take em into the woods and see how they differ...that or if you live in a neighborhood you can freak out the neighbors.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------

